# ACS Vesuvius & Niche Zero



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Time for a small upgrade. Introducing the Vesuvius!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have not used mine for ages


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I have not used mine for ages


 Well, your V was the inspiration for getting this one, so thanks! I have a few beans to try out in the next few days, but need to work out the logistics of dialling in with pressure profiling (if there's a difference - weight in, weight in cup, adjust grind to taste?)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

lhavelund said:


> Well, your V was the inspiration for getting this one, so thanks! I have a few beans to try out in the next few days, but need to work out the logistics of dialling in with pressure profiling (if there's a difference - weight in, weight in cup, adjust grind to taste?)


 That's the formula...if your doing a 2 bar longish preinfusion and a slow rise to full pressure, be prepared to grind quite fine.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> That's the formula...if your doing a 2 bar longish preinfusion and a slow rise to full pressure, be prepared to grind quite fine.


 Thanks. I slapped a quick profile of 90s of 9bar together to test, using a similar grind setting to what I've used on the Verona. The Niche is currently at 2 to achieve 18g -> 36g in 35s, so I may need to look at cleaning it out and re-calibrating -- and possibly need to get my hands on some more coffee...


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Welcome to the gang! Top setup....if I do say so myself.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great choice.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

lhavelund said:


> Thanks. I slapped a quick profile of 90s of 9bar together to test, using a similar grind setting to what I've used on the Verona. The Niche is currently at 2 to achieve 18g -> 36g in 35s, so I may need to look at cleaning it out and re-calibrating -- and possibly need to get my hands on some more coffee...


 I'll be roasting in a week or so at the moment have shedloads of coffee from the nano 7 I need to drink and test.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I'll be roasting in a week or so at the moment have shedloads of coffee from the nano 7 I need to drink and test.


 Excellent - I may need to see that in action. The Dalian was a little bit intimidating, but the Nano 7 looks more like something one can get into without a dedicated roastery...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I'll be roasting in a week or so at the moment have shedloads of coffee from the nano 7 I need to drink and test.


 Well hurry up then! You can send me some I know how much you love the P.O @DavecUK


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Congrats! You'll love it. Big fan of a flat 6 bar profile for lighter roasts on the V.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

mmmatron said:


> Congrats! You'll love it. Big fan of a flat 6 bar profile for lighter roasts on the V.


 Have to give that a shot - so far, I've mostly stuck with medium roasts (fear of the unknown, I suppose), but no doubt lighter roasts are in my future, too.

So far, really, really enjoying the machine but bloody hell the steam is powerful! Much more so than my Verona (although I suppose that was probably partly due to my choice of tip).


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

You can steam a 5oz flat white in 10 seconds 
Have a play around with the steam settings. Don't know if it's changed on the new machines but giving the steam a purge and 10 seconds rest back up to pressure gave more consistent results.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Does it have the 3 hole steam tip? I tried them all, that seemed to give the best results for small volumes.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

mmmatron said:


> Does it have the 3 hole steam tip? I tried them all, that seemed to give the best results for small volumes.


 Yep, 3-hole tip. I find it super, super powerful!


----------



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

Very nice machine, 3 years ago i was in decision betwen Linea mini and Vesuvius. The only big minus for me was steam power and wanted to make a change from E61 group head. Does not lose power during steaming milk?


----------

